# APR Stage 1 - 0-60 Times



## Sparda29 (Mar 16, 2009)

Right, so I have the 2.0T Sport with the APR Stage 1. I haven't been able to get someone in my car to use a stopwatch, nor have I found a dyno facility near me, but I'm estimating 4.8 seconds. Am I out of my mind?


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

*Re: APR Stage 1 - 0-60 Times (Sparda29)*

It probably just feels that fast. I'd say you're looking at high 5s at best with a perfect launch.


----------



## Sparda29 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: APR Stage 1 - 0-60 Times (baye)*

I dunno. I rented a Camaro SS on my last trip, and the CC felt much faster than the Camaro, and handled much better.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

Not going to happen with out LSD to get sub 5 second 0-60 in a VW unless you are AWD.


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Boosted2003!)*

I'd agree. mid to high 5 second range if you know how to launch well (and get rid of the all season tires that come with the car).


----------



## chiro444 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (bhvrdr)*

No way!! Not even close. The VW website advertises the stock CC 0-60 time at 6.9 seconds. No way your going to knock off 2.1 seconds with just a chip. 
If you got it down 3-4 tenths with the chip you'd be lucky which would bring it down into the mid 6 second range. 
To back this up, Motor Trend did an aftermarket fixup on a Subaru WRX and with the intake, exhaust, chip and downpipe they got a 6/10 sec. improvement to 60.
So unfortunately it's going to take a lot more work and moolah to get your car into the sub 5 category. Don't get me wrong, I'm a big CC fan but I'm also a current owner of a sub 5 second car. I'd love to see you do it, but let's be realistic here.


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

*Re: (chiro444)*

VW has always been conservative with their numbers. Take the GTI for example,
VW: 0-60 in 7.2 seconds
C/D: 0-60 in 6.4 seconds
Motor Trend: 0-60 in 6.1 seconds
Being a slightly heavier car, a stock CC 2.0T should be able to achieve mid 6s with a manual/DSG. I agree with the sub-5 thing though, not gonna happen in a FWD car.


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (baye)*

if you think about it the APR stage 1 chipped TFSI motor, its probably comparable to the 2.0 TFSI Valve-Lift motor from the Audi A4 (in terms of torque characteristics and numbers ). Car and driver has a 0-60 time of 5.9 seconds for the 2.0T A4 Automatic. Now granted a fwd CC will not have the same launch traction of quattro but a few tenths more than that figure should be possible e.g. low 6's..and that was a slush box not a 6MT. VW/Audi numbers are always conservative.


----------



## JamesonsViggen (Feb 10, 2009)

I say take a GTI and add two tenths to cover the 100-200lb difference.
I say a stage 1 6mt that is well launched could do it in the 6.1-6.3 range.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (JamesonsViggen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JamesonsViggen* »_I say take a GTI and add two tenths to cover the 100-200lb difference.
I say a stage 1 6mt that is well launched could do it in the 6.1-6.3 range.

Its funny you say that since on VWs site they have the CC doing 0-60 .2 sec faster than a GTI. My guess is due to weight balance and drag coeffiecitent.


----------



## JamesonsViggen (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_
Its funny you say that since on VWs site they have the CC doing 0-60 .2 sec faster than a GTI. My guess is due to weight balance and drag coeffiecitent. 

Much of 0-60 is the launch, so I figure the CC also has a wider stance and plants power a bit better. Also, 235's stock on the CC, does the GTI get 225's? Drag co-efficient I do not think of as much of a factor in 0-60. As speeds increase, hell yes.


----------



## johnnycc (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: APR Stage 1 - 0-60 Times (Sparda29)*

I'd make a new friend with a stop watch and let us know what you find out.


----------



## chiro444 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: APR Stage 1 - 0-60 Times (johnnycc)*

You really have to know what you're doing with a stopwatch. If you want a really accurate time then investing in dash mounted 0-60 timer would be your best bet.


----------



## Jonmedic (Apr 20, 2009)

If any of you guys has an iPhone you can download "Pocket Dyno" from the App Store and try it. I don't know how accurate it is but it will at least give you a good idea. I'm back to work for three weeks so I'll have to wait til I get home to try it.


----------



## Schwing (Oct 15, 2007)

or maybe you could just video it and then find a stopwatch to time the run on the video


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (Schwing)*

Pretty hard to do by playing the guessing game. But no way your at that time with chip only


----------



## Sparda29 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: (PhatazzMkIVJetta)*

Also have the Carbonio Cold Air Intake.


----------



## chiro444 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (Sparda29)*

Okay, let's get some numbers in here to make this thing realistic. The Ford Mustang GT is at around 330 horsepower depending on the version and that is just above the 5 second barrier. I believe the Mustang and CC are close in weight but of course the Mustang is rear drive which helps traction. My Chrysler 300C SRT-8 comes with 425 horsepower and is just under 5 seconds 0-60, weighs more but again has rear drive for traction. I would estimate to get your front drive car to realistically break the 5 second barrier you would have to have somewhere in the middle of the two horsepower figures. So when you can truly dyno your car at say 375-380 horsepower then you'll probably have a sub 5 second car.


----------



## Jonmedic (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: (chiro444)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chiro444* »_ So when you can truly dyno your car at say 375-380 horsepower then you'll probably have a sub 5 second car.

And no transmission left.


----------



## NICK2013CC (Apr 24, 2021)

My CC is bone stock and I did a 0-60 with dragging and got 6.1s. Now granite it was warm as hell outside so the tires had traction, but I was honestly surprised by it. My signal strength for the app was at 100%, but accuracy of those apps can be iffy. So you could possibly hit maybe 5.4 to 5.8 range with a tune. I'll find out soon enough once my intake comes in and I'll tune it then.


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

1st off....magazines use a slight rolling start on acceleration tests. They didn’t use to admit it, but now they do. Look at the fine print at the bottom of the test spec page. 
2nd...you can do the same. I have a P3 gauge and has 0-60 test. I also have 245’s on the front and I use both Michelin Pilot Sports and Nite 555 Drag radials. I can trick the 0-60 with a very slight roll (movement starts the clock but if your careful, you can get a slight roll before activation). I can’t remember exactly but I seem to recall some 4.8’s on my highly modified 6MT CC. But realistically, mine is in the 5.8 range if all is good (and fair). That’s on a hard launch.


----------

